# All NATURAL Flea/Tick preventative?



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been using Frontline on my dogs for 5 years and it works great. I live in the deep woods and hike a lot and Scooter has only had 3 ticks and Sadie has never had one. So far Dozer has had one but he spends a lot of time outside at daycare.

I saw something on the news about Spot-On causing deaths and sicknesses and I am not sure if it pertained to all treatments but every time I put it on I wonder how good this stuff is going into my dog's bloodstream.

I was wondering what people use, if there is a natural preventative. Either something I put in their food or something topical.

Thanks


----------



## sylviaes (May 30, 2009)

You're right, I have read abt the adverse affects of Frontline Spot On too! I do notive that Thatcher does get dozy and gets less active on the day i put it on even when i dont finish the whole pipette.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

It was on our news last week too. From what they said it was mainly the Spot-Ons that you buy at a pet store or chain store. There wasn't any mention of the ones that are prinarily gotten from ones Vet. 

We use Frontline Plus here for ours too. The ticks are awful this year, I'm forever picking them off (so far few are actually attached). 

The most concerning thing I've heard and this was front page news online and on the news on TV is that 1 in 3 ticks this year are carrying Lymes and the other tick diseases. The highest ratio ever recorded. 

As far as natural products goes, ther was a thread on this here a week or so ago. Can't seem to locate it at the moment. From my knowledge this is a great product and does really wrok well. Here is the link http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/35/2 

I'm sure others will be along to help.

Here is the link:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1075491


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

dont know when it ends, but springtime has buy 2, get 2 free going on. i got 720 chewable bug off garlics tabs for $38 shipped. im not saying the bug off garlic works or not, as i just started it on my dogs, but for that price im giving it a try. 

think the sale ends june 15.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84im not saying the bug off garlic works or not, as i just started it on my dogs, but for that price im giving it a try.
> 
> think the sale ends june 15.


I have been using these for years. I never use Frontline etc..I do not have a flea or tick problem. What I use is not called bug off, it is just brewers yeast and garlic tabs. Very cheap and safe!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I tried the yeast and garlic tabs and didn't have much luck with those. When I started the Bug Off Garlic I definitely saw results--no ticks! If it's a bad flea season I have had to use other stuff like NEEM shampoo/dip and NEEM spray and I check them carefully with a flea comb. 

I have never used the chemical stuff on any of my dogs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been using Bug Off garlic for both dogs since March because I've read what Ruth was telling about it on this board and decided to give it a try. Plus I really like Springtimes Longevity supplement so I thought that Bug Off may work as well. So far no ticks even though we do have lots of ticks around here this year.

Yana was lethargic for a few days because of Frontline so I knew I was poisoning her.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought garlic was not good for dogs? How often is the Bug Off given?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I've used garlic and brewers yeast as good pest deterrence in the past. Ticks are bad out here this year too. I went ahead with the frontline. With 4 pets in the house I am not taking chances with fleas, and a good tick season means it's likely a good flea season too. 
I wonder if giving the pets an antioxident may help the body to deal with the chemical? I take them when as I'm exposed to chemicals at work.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Garlic in powdered form is fine for dogs, its the raw garlic that can be toxic in bigger amounts.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> I am also going with the "Bugoff" this year. We don't normally have any problems with fleas and ticks, but I would give Advantix when we went to the mountains or Cape Cod.

Ruth where do you get the neem oil?</span>


----------

